# Lowrance, Geofencing, Updates, US-Geräte usw...



## hechtonaut (17. Juni 2011)

So
möchte mal ein update und persönliche erfahrungen bezüglich updates, US- Geräte usw wiedergeben.
wir besitzen auf unserem boot ein HDS 7, gekauft ende April 2010 bei einem großen onlinehändler in den USA. das ganze ist mit structure scan und einem hds 5 auf unserem boot vernetzt. das hds 5 ist ein europäisches gerät das hds 7 demnach nicht. auf der original verpackung des hds 7 ist deutlich der aufdruck " For Americans only" aufgedruckt. gekauft wurde das 7er mit der 2.5 software. kurz danach haben wir auf 3.5 upgedated. lief alles ohne probleme ( GPS und metrische einheiten sowie deutsche menüführung). seit einiger zeit heißt es ja daß zukünftige updates das geofencing usw mit aufspielt. deshalb wollte ich auf nummer sicher gehen und wollte kein updade mehr aufspielen.
seit kurzem gibt es ja bekanntlich das 4.0 update, welches z.b den kleinen hds geräten ermöglicht 3 darstellungen auf einem bild anzuzeigen (sonar +structure+ gps).
so! gestern rief ich bei lowrance in usa an um den sachverhalt zu klären. mir wurde erklärt daß einem update auf 4.0 nichts im wege steht, da ja schon 3.5 auf unserem gerät einwandfrei funktionierte.
heute nun das update. alles läuft prima und es können 3 darstellungen angezeigt werden. deutsche menüführung, GPS etc läuft problemlos.
vielleicht liegt es ja nur an der geräteversion/herstellungsdatum daß mit einem update dieses besagte geofencing erscheint. keine ahnung. bei uns jedenfalls nicht.
als beweis siehe bilder

hat noch jemand diese erfahrung gemacht?
freue mich auf eine neue diskussion 

schönes woe 
hechtonaut


----------



## thomsen3 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance, Geofencing, Updates, US-Geräte usw...*

ja ....
wenn man da bloß auf nr.sicher gehen könnte wäre schön,,,,
werde mir demnächst das hds 5 zulegen und würde es auch lieber in den staaten kaufen,
aber wie du schon sagst, weis man nicht 100%ig obs bei jetzigen neugeräten klappt.
schön wärs ja.
freu mich für euch, dass es bei euch so funktioniert


----------



## Loup de mer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance, Geofencing, Updates, US-Geräte usw...*

Schau mal hier, das Video eines Franzosen, der sein HDS 5 geupdatet hat und das Vorher und Nachher gefilmt hat.
Bin allerdings des Französischen (rein sprachlich gesehen) nicht mächtig.


----------



## thomsen3 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance, Geofencing, Updates, US-Geräte usw...*

ja ich kenn das video schon länger und da wird gesagt dass es nicht so funktioniert ..

aber wer weis ob das nicht ein fachhandel ist wo das gerät vorgeführt wird der seine geräte in frankreich verkaufen will und seine kundschaft abschrecken will aus amerika zubestellen weil das sah ein wenig nach fachwerkstatt aus...
aber wer weis das schon ....?


----------



## hartmutz (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance, Geofencing, Updates, US-Geräte usw...*

internationale versionen mit CE zeichen gibts auch in USA/Canada und die machen keine probleme , hab selbst so ein gerät ....


----------



## belgischerAngler (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance, Geofencing, Updates, US-Geräte usw...*

Wie siehts eigentlich bei Humminbird aus? Arbeiten die auch mit Geofencing oder kann ich problemlos amerikanische Geräte hier verwenden?

LG

Niklas


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance, Geofencing, Updates, US-Geräte usw...*



hartmutz schrieb:


> internationale versionen mit CE zeichen gibts auch in USA/Canada und die machen keine probleme , hab selbst so ein gerät ....




Es wär schön wenn Du so kollegial wärest, etwas mehr drüber zu schreiben.....

Vlt. noch ne Bezugsadresse oder Link wär klasse!#6


----------



## thomsen3 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance, Geofencing, Updates, US-Geräte usw...*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Es wär schön wenn Du so kollegial wärest, etwas mehr drüber zu schreiben.....
> 
> Vlt. noch ne Bezugsadresse oder Link wär klasse!#6



genau


----------



## hartmutz (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance, Geofencing, Updates, US-Geräte usw...*

der händler in den usa ist pleite (war wohl zu billig  ) .... ist auch schon fast 2 jahre her ... 

am besten vor dem kauf fragen, ob ein CE zeichen draufklebt ....


----------



## volkerm (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance, Geofencing, Updates, US-Geräte usw...*

Was ist geofencing?
Überwachung?


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Lowrance, Geofencing, Updates, US-Geräte usw...*

Tach Volker....

Boardie djac hatte mal dazu einen Thread aufgemacht- recht interessant...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=202531


----------

